# Transistor 2n2222a se calienta demasiado al conectar motor dc



## proghenyter (May 23, 2014)

Hola a toda lis de la comunidad, me esta pasando algo muy curioso, estoy haciendo un seguidor de linea negra yestoy udando unos motores dc de 6v de esos amarillos con una rueda naranja, ellos manejan maximo 200 mA y  para controlarlos he usado un par de transistores 2n2222a  el datasheet dice que manejan hasta 800mA y disipan hasta 500mW de modo que el consumo del motor está  entre los rangoa, pero el transisyor a los pocos segundos emoieza a calentarse demasiado, y me toca apagar el circuito, para ebtar eso, que otro transistor puedo usar para que no caliente tanto, ea que no puedo usar un 293 porque no mr dejan, como hsgo saludos ...


----------



## blanko001 (May 23, 2014)

Utiliza transistores de mas potencia como los TIP31. 
Saludos!


----------



## chclau (May 24, 2014)

Pusiste el diodo anti paralelo al motor?


----------



## ricbevi (May 24, 2014)

proghenyter dijo:


> Hola a toda lis de la comunidad, me esta pasando algo muy curioso, estoy haciendo un seguidor de linea negra yestoy udando unos motores dc de 6v de esos amarillos con una rueda naranja, ellos manejan maximo 200 mA y  para controlarlos he usado un par de transistores 2n2222a  el datasheet dice que manejan hasta 800mA y disipan hasta 500mW de modo que el consumo del motor está  entre los rangoa, pero el transisyor a los pocos segundos emoieza a calentarse demasiado, y me toca apagar el circuito, para ebtar eso, que otro transistor puedo usar para que no caliente tanto, ea que no puedo usar un 293 porque no mr dejan, como hsgo saludos ...



Hola...6V x 200mA = 1.2W...disipación máxima del transistor 2N2222 es de 500mW o sea 1/2W solo lo estas sobre exigiendo mas de dos veces su potencia máxima.
Debes mirar TODOS los parámetros importantes a la hora de utilizar algo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## proghenyter (May 31, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...6V x 200mA = 1.2W...disipación máxima del transistor 2N2222 es de 500mW o sea 1/2W solo lo estas sobre exigiendo mas de dos veces su potencia máxima.
> Debes mirar TODOS los parámetros importantes a la hora de utilizar algo.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Muchas gracias por las respuesta, si no hice el calculo   DDD los cambie por un TIP41C y se solucino el problema de calentamiento.

Saludos


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 31, 2014)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...6V x 200mA = 1.2W...disipación máxima del transistor 2N2222 es de 500mW o sea 1/2W solo lo estas sobre exigiendo mas de dos veces su potencia máxima.
> Debes mirar TODOS los parámetros importantes a la hora de utilizar algo.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



 1.2W sería la potencia en el motor, la potencia que disipa el transistor se calcula con la tensión Colector-Emisor.


----------

